# Your impressions



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Guys and Gals,
What do you think of this, I just ran this test at Xfinity? I don't know the relevance of it!


http://stage.results.speedtest.comcast.net/result/163110172.png

Thanks Jeff :scratch:


----------



## sgkent (Aug 19, 2012)

you can drop by dsl reports org and run some tests from there all over the country. They have Java and Falsh tests. On that page they have what other people have gotten from the same service. Good Luck. Read your contract at xfinity before you sign anything.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

sgkent said:


> you can drop by dsl reports org and run some tests from there all over the country. They have Java and Falsh tests. On that page they have what other people have gotten from the same service. Good Luck. Read your contract at xfinity before you sign anything.


I already have Xfinity cable, phone and internet, I just ran this speed test because Comcast switched out my modem to accommodate the higher bandwidth for increased speeds, I just don't know what any of the results mean, I'm not to savvy with this stuff.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

needspeed52 said:


> I already have Xfinity cable, phone and internet, I just ran this speed test because Comcast switched out my modem to accommodate the higher bandwidth for increased speeds, I just don't know what any of the results mean, I'm not to savvy with this stuff.


Compared to the speeds I'm getting from CenturyLink DSL those numbers are amazingly fast! Excuse me, I'm going to go cry in the corner for awhile. :crying:


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Harpmaker said:


> Compared to the speeds I'm getting from CenturyLink DSL those numbers are amazingly fast! Excuse me, I'm going to go cry in the corner for awhile. :crying:


Thank for the reply Harp, I guess what I have is a good thing, I just took it for granted that all IP's have the same results, Xfinity said that I would notice a huge increase in speed but I didn't buy into it at first, it believe it is DOCSIS 3.0 and referred to as EBLAST. No need to cry my friend. Thanks for translating that speed test I linked.
Cheers Jeff


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

needspeed52 said:


> Thank for the reply Harp, I guess what I have is a good thing, I just took it for granted that all IP's have the same results, Xfinity said that I would notice a huge increase in speed but I didn't buy into it at first, it believe it is DOCSIS 3.0 and referred to as EBLAST. No need to cry my friend. Thanks for translating that speed test I linked.
> Cheers Jeff


I didn't really translate the info for you, but rather compared your internet speeds to mine. In your graphic the term Mbps stands for Megabits per second. Divide that by 8 to get Megabytes per second. Your ping latency is 18 milliseconds (which is also pretty cotton-pickin' fast). I too would suggest you go to dslreports.com and use their "tools" to get real-world up/download and ping times.

Here are the reasons I'm still crying in that corner. For reference your download speed was 35.72 Mbps, upload speed 5.66 Mbps and a ping latency of 18 ms.

I'm in central PA. My speeds are supposed to be 6 Mbps Down, 768Kbps (0.768 Mbps) Up. Looks like I need to contact my phone company since my download speed is lower than it should be (and what I'm paying for). addle:


Speed tests to four different cities: Download speed in green, upload speed in red.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Harpmaker said:


> I didn't really translate the info for you, but rather compared your internet speeds to mine. In your graphic the term Mbps stands for Megabits per second. Divide that by 8 to get Megabytes per second. Your ping latency is 18 milliseconds (which is also pretty cotton-pickin' fast). I too would suggest you go to dslreports.com and use their "tools" to get real-world up/download and ping times.
> 
> Here are the reasons I'm still crying in that corner. For reference your download speed was 35.72 Mbps, upload speed 5.66 Mbps and a ping latency of 18 ms.
> 
> ...


Thanks Harp, I will go to the link and post the results and you can translate in layman's terms the results. Here is a tissue 
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't know how to use the site you linked, do I have to be member or join something?


----------

